# When did Israel and Judah split?



## Matthew1344 (Sep 2, 2016)

I just read in 2 Sam 2 David because king over Judah, and Ishbosheth became king over israel. I thought they kingdoms didn’t divide until the incident of rehoboam and Jeroboam
my question being? Did they split earlier to R and J?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello Matt,

This in 2 Sam 2 was before the Kingdom was gathered and united unto David, after the death of Saul. It was some years between when the men of Judah anointed David king over them (2 Sam 2:4), and when all the tribes of Israel came to David in Hebron and anointed him king over them (2 Sam 5:1,2,3,4,5). Thus commenced the Davidic dynasty "over all Israel and Judah".


----------

